# [Youtube] Videospiel-Cover-Musik



## Dennis-D (2. September 2019)

Servus,

 

wollte Euch unseren kleinen und jungen Kanal vorstellen.

 

Wir machen Musik-Cover von (hauptsächlich älteren) Videospielen und (bald auch) Animeserien.

 

Hier ein Lied als kleine Kostprobe:

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1uwXAKjQ7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (7. September 2019)

Neues Lied





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4paawn93deM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (29. September 2019)

Erster Animeversuch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdZCp4r8K5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2019)

Und das ist wirklich von dir/euch? Nice.  Gleich mal abonniert.


----------



## Dennis-D (30. September 2019)

Jau, ist von uns....
Muss ich Kollegem nachher ja direkt mal erzählen das wir nen Promi als Abonennten haben


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2019)

Promi


----------



## Dennis-D (4. Oktober 2019)

In unserem Teamspeak wurdest oft erwähnt wie den "Knüppel" rausgelassen hast hier....


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2019)

Dennis-D schrieb:


> In unserem Teamspeak wurdest oft erwähnt wie den "Knüppel" rausgelassen hast hier....


 

Ferkel.  

 

Aber zum Thema: Mit Metal hat man mich immer - mit guten Covern zu Videospiel-Klassikern noch mehr.


----------



## Dennis-D (11. Oktober 2019)

Dann kleine Entäuschung, neues ist wieder Anime^^
 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tETgNxLS3i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Und an all die anderen hier, ruhig mal ein Kommentar da lassen


----------



## Dennis-D (18. Oktober 2019)

Und schon was neues:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtrwX9Nz1gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (1. November 2019)

Mal was ganz altes^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P2vMEY8t_a0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (15. November 2019)

Hab die Serie nicht wirklich geschaut, aber das Lied rockt, hier unsere Interpretation:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7Kx35kPoSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (29. November 2019)

Neben MGS1 das wohl beste Spiel wo auf der PS1 erschienen ist;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL56J6jJA4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (29. November 2019)

Der FFVII-Track ist toll.


----------



## Dennis-D (29. November 2019)

Die anderen etwa nicht


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann nur beurteilen, was ich im Original kenne.


----------



## Dennis-D (2. Dezember 2019)

Kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## Dennis-D (13. Dezember 2019)

Heute etwas aus der SNES Zeit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BEpZ-x4PX5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (27. Dezember 2019)

Da ein rechter Trubel über die Feiertage herschte und Silvester auch noch kommt, gibts diesesmal ein recht kurzes Stück, hoffen es gefällt euch trotzdem

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZydwLaiLW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (10. Januar 2020)

Heute gibt's nochmal etwas aus der Castlevania Reihe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F81C3WaFN-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (24. Januar 2020)

Nochmal was aus Street Fighter:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLsw4UxHdTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (7. Februar 2020)

Wir behalten den 2 Wochentakt bei und stellen unser neuestes Stück online:

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IV2ET-2K7o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2020)

Ich möchte ungern Kritiker sein, aber kann man das tolle SF2-Theme noch mal neu abmischen? ^^

Die E-Gitarre für das Hauptthema muss für meinen Geschmack mehr in den Vordergrund.


----------



## Dennis-D (10. Februar 2020)

Klar darf hier Kritik geäussert werden.

Allerdings gefiel es uns so am besten..... Also um es mit den Worten von Rick Grimes zu sagen: Das ist keine Demokratie (mehr) 

 

Ich schick Dir aber gleich mal was per PM ;-)


----------



## Dennis-D (21. Februar 2020)

Nochmal ein Stück aus Final Fantasy 7:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymLwCigyyNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (6. März 2020)

Noch ein Stück aus Miracle Warriors:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Amtpp23Af_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (20. März 2020)

Ein Stück aus meiner Kindheit 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ue1SYibbNqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (3. April 2020)

Heute mal was richtig altes:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T31NG8y5JNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (17. April 2020)

Mal wieder was aus Castlevania:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fIhBphNR1Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (1. Mai 2020)

Heute etwas aus Phantasy Star:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7D3DfhzvOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (15. Mai 2020)

Final Fantasy 4 Battle Theme:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46tF0maNkpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2020)

Mal ein paar Likes auf YT hinterlassen. ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (20. Mai 2020)

@ZAM

 

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Dennis-D (29. Mai 2020)

Streets of Rage 2... war ein Zuschauerwunsch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZ6-G4P3Dow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (12. Juni 2020)

Von einem unserer Zuschauer *hust zam hust* gewünscht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2FQP01fHBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2020)

Muahahaha - geilo.


----------



## Dennis-D (26. Juni 2020)

Heute gibts etwas aus Area 88 hier besser bekannt unter U.N. Squadron:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_frp_5L7eIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (10. Juli 2020)

Ein Stück aus Punch Out:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmxd1TvuELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2020)

Punchout erkennt man sofort wieder. Auf das Spiel hatte ich einen Hass ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (11. Juli 2020)

War doch nur Muster auswendig lernen....
Und das ohne Voids und ohne Raidmember die's verkacken konnten


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2020)

I know - aber Tyson hat jeglichen Spaß aufgefressen


----------



## Dennis-D (24. Juli 2020)

@ZAM DBM regelt xD

Heute mal Anime:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5nTmqEv_05E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juli 2020)

Ich hätte da noch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag ^^
 
Der absolute Hammer wäre natürlich:
- Mega Man 2 (NES): Intro
- Batman - Return of the Joker (NES): Stage 1 + 6 (Ist ein Song).
- Batman (NES): Streets of Desolation
- Castlevania II: Simon's Quest (NES): Bloody Tears
- Super Mario Bros. (NES) Intro oder Overworld aus dem SNES-Titel. ^^
- Ninja Gaiden II (NES): Tower of Lahja
- Gremlins 2: The New Batch (NES): Gizmo's Office
- Bucky O'Hare (NES): Red Planet ... oder das Intro der Serie ^^
- Killer Instinct (SNES): The Instinct
- Sparkster (SNES): Lakeside
- Donkey Kong Country (SNES): Gang-Plank Galleon
- Battletoads in Battlemaniacs (SNES): The Dark Queen
- F-Zero (SNES): Big Blue
- Star Fox (SNES): Corneria
- Zelda - Al Link to the Past (SNES) : Overworld
- Zelda: Ocarina of Time: Hyrule Fields
- Zelda: Ocarina of Time: Gerudo Valley
- Zelda: Links Awakening: Tal Tal Heights
- Zelda: Windwaker: Madley aus The Great Sea und Dragon Roost Island
- Silverhawks Intro
- Thundercats Intro
- Ghostbusers (Animateed) Intro
- Galaxy Rangers Intro (No Guts no Glory)
- Saber Rider Intro
- C.O.P.S. (Animated) Intro
- Airwolf Intro
- Defenders of the Earth Intro
- Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors Intro


----------



## Dennis-D (29. Juli 2020)

Bloody Tears haben wir schon im Angebot:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F81C3WaFN-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

F-Zero war in nächster Zeit sowieso was geplant, was die anderen angeht besprechen wir uns nächste

Woche da Mathis sich grad im Urlaub befindet.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juli 2020)

Wie konnte ich das über"hören"


----------



## Dennis-D (31. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennis-D (7. August 2020)

Sodele, heute gib es nochmal etwas aus der FF-Reihe:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifzB4YHesDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (28. August 2020)

Sodele, heute gibts auf Wunsch ein Stück von Bucky O'Hare....
Hab das Spiel nie gespielt, aber dank Zam weiss ich nun, das es gute Musik hat.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HjXQEC6VXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (31. August 2020)

Danke ^^

Habs am Wochenende in der Abo-Liste aufm TV gesehen und musste Schmunzeln.

Es gab wohl auch einen Arcade-Titel von Konami, den habe ich aber nie live gesehen. Das NES-Spiel dazu ist aber super - das Spielzeug damals war auch toll. ^^ Die Serie lief hier leider nicht lange und seit dem gefühlt auch nie wieder.


----------



## Dennis-D (11. September 2020)

Nochmal etwas aus Castlevania:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g0M5SY8OCtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2020)

Castlevania ist immer gut ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (18. September 2020)

Japp, da wird auch noch der ein oder andere Titel folgen^^


----------



## Dennis-D (25. September 2020)

Heute ein Stück aus Super Mario:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xs7RBwNu54g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (9. Oktober 2020)

Ein gewünschtes Stück aus F-Zero:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1D2MGzkc68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2020)

\ o / ... ich fand das Spiel eigentlich immer recht öde (ja, schlagt mich, aber Rennspiele ..brrrr .. außer Mario Kart ;p) ... aber die Mukke war immer geil.


----------



## Dennis-D (10. Oktober 2020)

War auch nie der Rennspiel-Fan, aber F-Zero hatte was.


----------



## Dennis-D (23. Oktober 2020)

Gang-Plank Galleon aus Donkey Kong Country:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2kk7rtshzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (29. Oktober 2020)

Das klingt einfach nach Kindheit. Super gemacht. Mir gefallen auch deine anderen Cover. Ich freue mich schon auf weitere.


----------



## Dennis-D (30. Oktober 2020)

Freut uns zu hören 

Unsere "To-Do-Liste" ist recht umfangreich, es sollten also noch einige kommen^^


----------



## Dennis-D (6. November 2020)

Etwas aus Breath of Fire 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsaGCtnlUms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (20. November 2020)

Noch ein Stück aus Breath of Fire 2:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JIly3Fqv8U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (4. Dezember 2020)

Noch etwas von Miracle Warriors:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wu358VlAd7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2020)

Mh, ich kenne ja (zu)viel Retro-Kram, aber Miracle Warriors noch nie gehört.


----------



## Dennis-D (7. Dezember 2020)

Hast auch nicht wirklich was verpasst^^
War ein eher unterdurchschnittliches RPG auf dem Master System, aber Musik war/ist der Hammer....

Ein Cover kommt auf jeden Fall noch davon


----------



## Dennis-D (18. Dezember 2020)

Um Zam's Liste weiter abzuarbeiten, heute etwas Batman^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VbgGEtaxi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (1. Januar 2021)

Zum Neujahr gibts 2 Lieder....

Einmal Rock:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XwbqCg-_w4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Und einmal nicht Rock:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKicRPUXEMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (15. Januar 2021)

Stück aus Maze of Galious (Knightmare 2):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xiIvJu0IFtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2021)

Nach dem Batman-Titel hatte ich Bock auf Batman aufm NES XD


----------



## Dennis-D (29. Januar 2021)

Etwas aus Final Fantasy 4:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YIjSTIPZcpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (12. Februar 2021)

Das Lied aus Kings Valley (mehr Musik hatte es nicht^^):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj3np0AfJ8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2021)

Ich erinnere mich an das Cover .. die Disketten, die wir damals dazu  .. äh .. gefunden haben .. lagen leider irgendwann mal neben Boxen und waren damit hinfällig.


----------



## Dennis-D (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte es als MSX Modul, das mit Magnetischem kam erst mit dem Amiga^^


----------



## Dennis-D (12. März 2021)

Ein weiteres Stück aus der Castlevania Reihe, diesmal Aquarius aus castlevania 3:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D-bWCbsPoJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

@ZAM
Ja, es ist schon erstaunlich was die damals mit einfachsten Mitteln an genialer Musik geschaffen haben


----------



## ZAM (12. März 2021)

Ist bei Castlevania ja ähnlich - du hörst ein paar Noten und weißt sofort, was es ist. Mario Brothers, Ducktales usw. 

Oder wir haben einfach zu viel Zeit damit verbracht. XD


----------



## Dennis-D (12. März 2021)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder wir haben einfach zu viel Zeit damit verbracht. XD


 

Das auch xD


----------



## Dennis-D (26. März 2021)

Heut gibts ein Stück aus Final Fantasy Mystic Quest:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqUiQuCy_ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2021)

Das hatte ich als Theme so gar nicht mehr im Kopf. ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (4. April 2021)

Bin da auch erst vor ein paar Wochen wieder drauf gestossen....

Ist ja fast 30 Jahre her wo ich das gespielt habe


----------



## Dennis-D (9. April 2021)

Etwas NES Freddy:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TmI30gojvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2021)

Das Spiel war so furchtbar XD .. aber das Theme ist in der Variante echt gut.


----------



## Dennis-D (9. April 2021)

Gibt einige Spiele die echt mies waren (Miracle Warriors z.B.) die aber echt gute Musik hatten.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2021)

Ihr geht doch auch in Cartoon-Richtung, korrekt? ^^

 

No Guts, No Glory -> Galaxy Rangers. :>


----------



## Dennis-D (20. April 2021)

Noch nie was von gehört^^
Wenn wir uns mal ne vernünftige Gesangskabine gebastelt haben werden aber auch Lieder mit gesang kommen


----------



## Dennis-D (7. Mai 2021)

Heute gibt es das von vielen (Zam^^) gewünschte Tower of Lahja von Ninja Gaiden 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tb-lnMoL-5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wer lieber ruhigeren Klängen lauscht, empfehlen wir den Kanal einer Freundin, schaut doch mal vorbei:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCA1oQwhKgMdk1ehSwjOrN4A


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2021)




----------



## Dennis-D (28. Mai 2021)

Das Titellied vom Mortal Kombat Film (der von 1995):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCHHaKUz5po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2021)

Was irgendwann zur "offiziellen" Hymne wurde  

... Den Film haben wir damals gefühlt 100x im Kino (kleines Club-Kino) gesehen, als er raus kam ^^ Waren da gerade noch in einer Hype-Phase durch MK2 und MK3 (auf PC, SNES, Mega Drive ... und Gameboy). :>


----------



## Dennis-D (2. Juni 2021)

Der Film gehört halt zur Kategorie: So schlecht das er schon wieder gut ist


----------



## Dennis-D (18. Juni 2021)

Heute gibts das Theme von Zero aus Megaman X3:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_Mwjl2dsh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2021)

\ o /


----------



## Dennis-D (9. Juli 2021)

Out of Time aus Castlevania 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eZ2VXWjQiTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (23. Juli 2021)

Terra's Theme aus Final Fantasy 6:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIsGP9wIIfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (13. August 2021)

Fillmore aus ActRaiser:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ct94t4xdTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2021)

Halbes Offtopic:





__ Spotify
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
open.spotify.com/track/album:5IZTJ3YqV2O2TXJCIH8jZx

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Spotify. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wäre da was dabei? Der Soundtrack ist der Hammer - in Kombination mit dem (kurzen) Spiel dazu sind das pure 80s Arcade-Vibes ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (13. August 2021)

Ist ja nicht wirklich Retro^^

Muss ich aber mal komplett durchhören, das kommt wirklich Oldshool rüber


----------



## Dennis-D (3. September 2021)

Noch ein Stück aus Maze of Galious (Knightmare 2):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YmvwR_1IUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (24. September 2021)

Noch einmal etwas Aus FF Mystic Quest:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=25paFzVreLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2021)

Die Mystic Quest-Version ist echt gut.


----------



## Dennis-D (27. September 2021)




----------



## Dennis-D (8. Oktober 2021)

Theme of Tara aus Metal Gear:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rufclnPegSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2021)

Yeah .- Metal Gear <3 .. so sackschwer .. so undurchsichtig XD


----------



## Dennis-D (8. Oktober 2021)

... so gut ;-)


----------



## Dennis-D (22. Oktober 2021)

Nochmal etwas aus Lufia 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0k8-a0mS43g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (12. November 2021)

Last Castle aus Final Fantasy Mystic Quest:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZgBBeYPKe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (3. Dezember 2021)

Mute City aus F-Zero:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibDcolUSGK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2021)

Einer der besten Soundtracks ever (fürs SNES).


----------



## Dennis-D (7. Januar 2022)

Nach einer kleinen Pause beginnen wir das Jahr mit den Goonies:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJSV7pF1xIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (21. Januar 2022)

Etwas Schlachtenlärm aus dem ersten Final Fantasy:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CeMCkKdKvQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (4. Februar 2022)

Stalker aus Castlevania:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kMfnTyAV4_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Heute etwas früher weil ich gleich in einem Stream sein werde.


----------



## Dennis-D (25. Februar 2022)

Gunfight at the sunset coral aus Sunset Riders:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_Mjd-nFg6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2022)

Die Arcade-Version war lustig - die Konsolenumsetzungen so lala ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (26. Februar 2022)

Ich selber hab das Spiel nie gespielt, aber mit 3 anderen isses meistens besser als mit nur einem Freund ;-)


----------



## Dennis-D (18. März 2022)

Das Briefing aus Area 88 (U.N. Squadron):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ffqsg67Z5iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (8. April 2022)

Chemical Pant Zone aus Sonic 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uwexvH_JwH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (19. April 2022)

Nach Rücksprache mit Zam und Elenenedh dürfen wir euch unser crowdfunding Projekt hier präsentieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geplant ist eine CD mit 13 Lieder und ca. 38 Minuten Laufzeit.

Ihr könnt uns dabei unterstützen und kostengünstig eine CD von uns sichern.

EDIT:  Beendet


----------



## Dennis-D (29. April 2022)

Vampire Killer aus Castlevania:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsepI5OmBN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (17. Mai 2022)

Kurze Info: Crowdfunding wurde abgebrochen weil's den Leuten (verständlicherweise) zu kompliziert war
-> CD ist aber seit heute im Presswerk

Sobald sie hier ankommt gebe ich euch natürlich bescheid wo ihr ein Exemplar bekommen könnt.
.


----------



## Dennis-D (20. Mai 2022)

Salvage Chute aus Bucky O'Hare:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1de25XNxy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (9. Juni 2022)

Unser Album kam heute aus dem Presswerk.
Wer ein Exemplar haben möchte kann es sich bei Ebay für 3,50€ inklusive Porto und Verpackung bestellen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2022)

Schickes Cover ^^


----------



## Dennis-D (10. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Musste sein


----------



## Dennis-D (10. Juni 2022)

Prince of Darkness aus dem Spiel Lagoon:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gjb43u9LVQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (9. September 2022)

Nach den ganzen Tiefschlägen der letzten Monate melden wir uns mit etwas kurzem zurück, das Opening der Serie "The Master" wurde von uns bearbeitet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6nZOM2QQqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2022)

Tiefschläge? Ohje.


----------



## Dennis-D (10. September 2022)

Haben wir in der Beschreibung unseres letzten Liedes "In Memoriam" erwähnt, hatte das Lied aber hier nicht verlinkt weils zu Off-Topic wäre.


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2022)

Mein Beileid.


----------



## Dennis-D (23. September 2022)

Heartless Hotel aus Earthbound (Mother 2):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f2U0rNCN0Lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


@ZAM Danke


----------



## Dennis-D (7. Oktober 2022)

Battle with Gilgamesh aus Final Fantasy 5:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9V9p-5JBOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (21. Oktober 2022)

Kleine Auftragsarbeit und mal richtig alt ;-) :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_v76riRxBWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (4. November 2022)

Shopping Center aus Power Rangers The Movie:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wVR03CvhKxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (4. November 2022)

Ok, den habe ich EINMAL gesehen .. auf Videokassette XD .. vor ca. 1000 Jahren und erinnere mich (zum Glück) an nichts mehr. ^^

Der "neue" Film war übrigens gar nicht so doof, nur die Einführung war viel zu zäh und lang und das Theme wurde aus unerfindlichen Gründen leider nur einmal kurz verwendet.


----------



## Dennis-D (25. November 2022)

Nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder ein Anime:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wqtjEhVFCjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



@ZAM Ich muss gestehen, ich hab GARNICHTS davon gesehen xD
Als das im TV kam hatte ich kein Kabel-TV und als ich Kabel-TV hatte, hatte ich besseres vor als vor der Glotze zu sitzen....
Aber das MM-Power Rangers Intro kannte ich trotzdem und fand das damals schon extrem geil...
Mathis wollte aber erstmal was aus dem Spiel machen (was ich auch nie gespielt habe xD).


----------



## Dennis-D (9. Dezember 2022)

Auf Empfehlung von Zam das Airwolf Intro:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1RLDF3Env8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. Dezember 2022)

Der Song war schon als Original großartig


----------



## Dennis-D (23. Dezember 2022)

Das Intro aus Mega Man 3 ist für dieses Jahr unser letztes Cover:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ub8cIysDVFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dennis-D (Freitag um 16:00)

Battle 1 aus Final Fantasy 4:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5aPFYtmHnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

